# unlined bras



## kimmy (Jan 24, 2010)

are they supposed to make you look like 1980s madonna bullet boobies? my boyfriend is always talking about how my bras are "bulletproof" and he'd prefer they be unlined, so i took advantage of the victoria's secret semi-annual sale and scored two unlined demis for $15 but i feel like they're making the girls look pointy and weird. is it just me?


----------



## jackieheartsyou (Jan 24, 2010)

No, I agree, there is no support or "shaping" so it's just your boobs in their natural state  sorry! But why not compromise? Get a bra that has less padding and no underwire? or a barely there shape? I don't think I could ever give up my push-ups


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't really like unlined bras coz I think my nipples always show through 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it might just be me though.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 25, 2010)

I wear them sometimes and they make my boobs look a little pointy. I wear them with flowy tops instead so it's harder to notice or if I know it's going to come off pretty soon after I put it on.


----------



## nichollecaren (Jan 25, 2010)

I could never live without my padding!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't wear padded bras but I can't go out without some sort of thicker molded cup bra. Reason being is I'm pierced and while I love them. I'm not into advertising the fact. There is a new company that has some lovely unlined bras called Gilly Hicks? I believe they are part of the Abercrombie and Fitch family. Give them a look see.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_*I don't wear padded bras but I can't go out without some sort of thicker molded cup bra.* Reason being is I'm pierced and while I love them. I'm not into advertising the fact. There is a new company that has some lovely unlined bras called Gilly Hicks? I believe they are part of the Abercrombie and Fitch family. Give them a look see._

 
yes i always buy a molded cup bra. i have tried unlined bras before and my nipples show through and i don't like it when my boobs look kinda pointy!


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Jan 27, 2010)

Haha, of course the boys like unlined bras, they'll do anything to see a little more nip


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 27, 2010)

^^^LOL, that was my thought too!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But its kind of nice to feel a little sexy every now and then and I'll admit most of my bras are unlined. I have the lined bras for a little more shape, especially when I'm wearing a top that has a more fitted bodice, but otherwise I dont mind the unlined bras at all for a little more femininity, you can get some lovely lacey ones that for me make me feel girly


----------

